# Need MAC Blush Recommendation for NC30-NC35



## everma (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I am 37 year old, NC30-NC35 Indian with quite yellow undertones. 
I am looking for an everyday office wear blush from MAC. 

I already own MAC Melba. Even this gets a bit too much for everyday wear, even though I do not build it up much!

The blushes I already own are MAC Melba, Milani Luminoso, NYX Pinched. 

Please suggest!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi there u should try looking into MAC Desert Rose, Gingerly and Trace Gold for ur skin complexion


----------

